

South African doctor invents female condoms with 'teeth' to fight rape - Colin-DeVries
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/06/20/south.africa.female.condom/index.html?iref=NS1

======
mbenjaminsmith
If it can be put in without harming the woman, presumably it can be taken out
just as easily. Why wouldn't a rapist just fish it out before assaulting her?

It might work in cases of domestic abuse, but then it also might be seen as a
vindictive act (getting him back for something other than forced sex).

Regardless, I hope we can survive our adolescence.

------
dkersten
Wouldn't this just make the rapist angry, especially if he found out _too
late_? Angry rapist could equal dead girl...

EDIT: After reading the article, I see that others think so too:

 _Critics say the female condom is not a long-term solution and makes women
vulnerable to more violence from men trapped by the device._

